

In desperate need of a designer for our web app? Anyone out there? - Turny

We're in desperate need of a designer to work on a new web app we're developing. Planning on posting to 37 signals jobs but wanted to see if there were any good sites where I could browse and contact designers for the job.<p>Any ideas?
======
kylebragger
Hit me up - Kyle at forrst.com

